# Does televison light/sound affect fish at night?



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't think it bothers them or preventing your fish from getting a good night sleep. Some people do put moon lights at night. And the only sound that can harm them IMO is a deep base but for that you will need to have a huge speaker that is facing a tank  
I also don't go to sleep until 3am or sometimes 4am and 2 of my tanks are right beside my floor lamp and my fish is fine and even breeding


----------



## SirKappa (Apr 19, 2010)

I stay up till about 4-5 am almost every day. Sometimes the room light is on but most of the time it's just my computer monitor and the white light from the TPT website illuminating the room. 

It doesn't seem to affect the photoperiod of the plants as they all 'fold up' after lights off, so I don't think it would affect the fish either.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

my fish seem a lot more aggressive if i watch wwe


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

Forcing your fish to watch "America's next Top Model", "Dancing with the Stars", and "Fox News" may result in piscine brain atrophy. A similar condition has been reported in humans.

Tom


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

I left the TV on by mistake and my fish watched jersey shore....now all the hair gel in the house is missing and my fish is a total D-Bag.


----------



## Brownthumb07 (Dec 8, 2009)

I made that mistake once. They watched Jersey Shore and all the females had fake tans and implants and all the males had huge pectoral fins and 6 packs. When I went to feed them they swam to the surface and gave me attitude for not having more items on the menu. Then my big Jack Demspey tail slapped poor fat little Snookie for being too mouthy. I was forced to return all the fish to the petshop where I had to pay for them to take them.


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

I usually put a blanket over my ten gallon cause i stay up late too. If i forget it, it doesn't seem to affect my zebras as you can still see them slow down as long as the lights get dim. I know plants need a certain amount of infrared light that they get at night to bloom but other than that it doesn't matter if some tv light gets in the tank.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

My Silver Dollars watched "River Monsters" a show from Animal Planet the other night and now they think they are Piranha and attack me when I put my hands in the tank  LOL


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Brownthumb07 said:


> I made that mistake once. They watched Jersey Shore and all the females had fake tans and implants and all the males had huge pectoral fins and 6 packs. When I went to feed them they swam to the surface and gave me attitude for not having more items on the menu. Then my big Jack Demspey tail slapped poor fat little Snookie for being too mouthy. I was forced to return all the fish to the petshop where I had to pay for them to take them.


Were the males "beating up the beat?"
ahahahah


----------



## Bacano (Jul 19, 2009)

lol, funny thread, thanlks for the input everyone i feel much better


----------



## Matthew Gabrielse (Jan 23, 2010)

funkyfish said:


> only sound that can harm them IMO is a deep base but for that you will need to have a huge speaker that is facing a tank


How does this affect the fish? 

I have a tank set up in my office with my turntables and some pretty heavy speakers, the bass vibrates through the house and makes noticeable ripples in the tank water.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

After a Pink Floyd concert at the Hyde Park in the 70's, thousands of dead fish were found in the ponds at the park. It turned out that strong sound waves (especially Roger Waters's bass) killed them.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Matthew Gabrielse said:


> How does this affect the fish?
> 
> I have a tank set up in my office with my turntables and some pretty heavy speakers, the bass vibrates through the house and makes noticeable ripples in the tank water.


Sound waves can be very strong and also the vibration that deep base creates can't be good it's much louder to them and probably feel like an earthquake. I remember I was sitting on top of the speaker one time and the vibration from it made me sick, it felt like my whole insides where vibrating so think how the fish would feel. 
I also worked at one of the clubs long time ago and we had an aquarium and the fish didn't live long, I wanted to save the fish but the top of the aquarium was locked


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

After having watched 24 for the past six weeks, my betta thinks the new gold tetras are terrorists and the new apple snail is some sort of bomb. 

In all seriousness, the first time my betta saw the Apple Snail he totally freaked out and slapped his tail at it at least 5 times.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Matthew Gabrielse said:


> How does this affect the fish?
> 
> I have a tank set up in my office with my turntables and some pretty heavy speakers, the bass vibrates through the house and makes noticeable ripples in the tank water.


I don't know. How cool are your fish?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyHakCQN0Ss


----------



## feelfab (Dec 30, 2009)

'piscine brain atrophy'

Brilliant, Powchekny!:hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i havent seen that video b4... loved it.. i think i loved it so much because we have 5 piranhas.. lol its so cool to see him talking... lol

Amy


----------



## Envybianchi (May 16, 2010)

Hmm..... hopefully it doesn't. I usually stay up until 4 or 5 in the morning either watching Married with Children on TV, playing video games or browsing the net OR doing all those at the same time.


----------



## Envybianchi (May 16, 2010)

kcrossley said:


> I don't know. How cool are your fish?



After watching that vid, I miss my Red-Bellied Pirahna (RIP) that I had back in WA. I got him from a friend of a friend who said it was a baby Silver Dollar. I got him when he was barely half an inch. Once other fishes in the tank started missing & he got bigger & bigger, I started realizing I didn't exactly get what I was told. He got along with one fish only. An Albino Tiger Oscar.


----------

